# Sleeping while armed?



## Lisa (Sep 23, 2006)

How many of you knife enthusiasts have a knife on you clipped to your jammies or on any other part of you when you are sleeping at night, just in case?  I know we have discussed having a firearm nearby but what about a knife?


----------



## Blindside (Sep 23, 2006)

Um, no.

And incidentally, I don't really need to know what "other part of you" your knives are clipped to. 

Lamont


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 23, 2006)

Blindside said:


> I don't really need to know what "other part of you" your knives are clipped to.


 That goes for me too! 

To answer you question, no, I don't keep one on me when I sleep.


----------



## Drac (Sep 23, 2006)

Blindside said:


> Um, no.
> 
> And incidentally, I don't really need to know what "other part of you" your knives are clipped to.
> 
> Lamont


 
LOL....


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 23, 2006)

Did for a while, got tough to sleep, settle for arm's reach now.


----------



## Drac (Sep 23, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Did for a while, got tough to sleep, settle for arm's reach now.


 
That makes the most sense....


----------



## Lisa (Sep 23, 2006)

Blindside said:


> Um, no.
> 
> And incidentally, I don't really need to know what "other part of you" your knives are clipped to.
> 
> Lamont





kenpotex said:


> That goes for me too!
> 
> To answer you question, no, I don't keep one on me when I sleep.



lmao :lfao:

Okay, let me explain! 

I have a family member who I recently found out sleeps with a knife velcroed to his leg at night and I wondered if anyone else was protected at night as well.


----------



## Drac (Sep 23, 2006)

Lisa said:


> I have a family member who I recently found out sleeps with a knife velcroed to his leg at night and I wondered if anyone else was protected at night as well


 
What is the B & E(Breaking and Entry) rate in the city where he lives? Sounds like a touch of paranoia..


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 23, 2006)

Sounds like a Al Bundy "Peg Defence" to me...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 23, 2006)

No, I have a routine that I practice regularly.  Takes only a couple of seconds time even in the middle of the night to access any of my tools.  They are all locked up but I practice enough that it is instinctive (go figure) and I just follow this process.  As for anything happening in those few seconds, well I used to be in the Police/Security field and have set up multimillion dollar alarm systems on a few occasions.  So my house is pretty well wired.  I think I can spare two or three seconds for the obvious safety factor.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh and I have kids so everything has to be locked and under control at all times.  :angel:   They are my little angels after all!


----------



## Drac (Sep 23, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Oh and I have kids so everything has to be locked and under control at all times. :angel: They are my little angels after all!


 
It's easier for me as I have no children..The Mossburg or Sig are aways at hand and ready to rumble...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 23, 2006)

Drac said:


> It's easier for me as I have no children..The Mossburg or Sig are aways at hand and ready to rumble...


 
That does make a differance.  However, with constant training I can access my tools in total darkness and half asleep in two to three seconds.  I have also hardwired my house and battery alarmed it so that I will have 
those two to three seconds.  No one moves anywhere in the house at night without my knowing it. (drives my wife crazy)


----------



## Lisa (Sep 23, 2006)

Drac said:


> What is the B & E(Breaking and Entry) rate in the city where he lives? Sounds like a touch of paranoia..



Heh, that is funny and probably somewhat true! 

Not sure of the B&E stats of where he lives, I know he has lived in some pretty wild neighbourhoods at times.


----------



## Drac (Sep 23, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> That does make a differance. However, with constant training I can access my tools in total darkness and half asleep in two to three seconds


 
Excellent..An often overlooked way to train...




			
				Brian R.AnCise said:
			
		

> No one moves anywhere in the house at night without my knowing it. (drives my wife crazy)


 
I gotta tell the wife I am not the only one who is like that,,


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes Drac, there are a few of us out there! :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 23, 2006)

Lisa said:


> lmao :lfao:
> 
> Okay, let me explain!
> 
> I have a family member who I recently found out sleeps with a knife velcroed to his leg at night and I wondered if anyone else was protected at night as well.


Oh, so now you want to know whether we use protection?  Isn't that just a little "personal?" Geez Lisa...:lfao:


----------



## Kacey (Sep 23, 2006)

Y'know, when I first read the title of this one, I was thinking you meant, did anyone sleep while they had a weapon - not did anyone sleep with a weapon near to hand...    :lfao:


----------



## Lisa (Sep 23, 2006)

kenpotex said:


> Oh, so now you want to know whether we use protection?  Isn't that just a little "personal?" Geez Lisa...:lfao:



I can't win...:shrug:

What ever "other methods" you are using to "arm" yourself is completely your business...please, keep it in the nightstand where it belongs and not out in the open.  The rest of us don't really need to know! :lfao:


----------



## kilogulf59 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello,

Actually not on my person but under and to the side of my pillow (a Kabar),right next to the S&W M65.


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 24, 2006)

Lisa said:


> I can't win...:shrug:


----------



## Tony Torre (Oct 2, 2006)

During a power outage after a hurricane I slept with a gun on my ankle.  I wore it this way since it was the most comfortable way I could and still sleep.  A knife may have also been useful but I couldn't find a comfortable spot.

Tony Torre
Miami Arnis Group
www.miamiarnisgroup.com


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, lets take a look at my bedside.

Within arms reach on my side is a 1911, a shorty AR, a Viet Nam style 'hawk and a 6' boar spear.  Not a knife anywhere near though.

Jeff


----------



## arnisador (Oct 2, 2006)

A spear is a knief at the end of a stick, no?


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 2, 2006)

I used to sleep with a Bolo in my pillowcase... that's about it.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 3, 2006)

In this case, it'd be more like a short sword.

Jeff


----------

